# Boston D&D Meetup Group



## tahsin (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking for other cool gamers? Why not get out and network and meet some other cool gamers in and around Boston?

http://dnd.meetup.com/768/


----------



## tahsin (Aug 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## carlbobo (Aug 5, 2006)

It costs money...no thanks.


----------

